# Ich schaffe es nicht Videos in Beiträge ein zu fügen.



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

leider schaffe ich es nicht souverän , Videos in gewisse Beiträge zu Posten.
In der Musikecke habe ich es mit hängen und würgen geschafft,  Youtube Videos zu Posten.
Now playing? Die Musikecke!
Code vom Vorgänger kopiert und id von Youtube eingefügt.
Klappt nicht immer wie Ihr sieht.
Habe auch diesen Thread gelesen aber ich Checke das nicht. 
Youtube-Videos einfach einbinden

Hätte da jmd einen Tip für mich?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2020)

[ video]Link[/video ] Leerzeichen weglassen.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Vielen Dank DudenDoedler.
Leider glänze ich heute mit meiner beschränkten Verständnisgabe 
Hast Du die Möglichkeit diesen Link mal hier zu Posten.
Ich würde dann die Änderungen zu : [ video]Link[/video ] vergleichen.
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

Einfach mal meinen Post zitieren und dann siehst du, wie das aussieht.

Du kopierst die gesamte URL des Youtube Videos. Dann drückst du oben in der Leiste den Button zu "video einfügen" und dort kopierst du die URL ein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3PFqqH15Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2020)

Ansonsten gibt es oben im Editor ein kleines Film-Symbol namens "Video einfügen" (einfach mal mit der Maus drüber). Da genügt es dann einfach den Link reinzukopieren


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Vielen vielen Dank.
Hat geklappt


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Zumindest auf Desktop-Geräten ist es doch einfach. Guck mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Also nochmal Danke es klappt ja jetzt mit dem Code.
Aber ich suche seit Monaten diese Icons, finde Sie nicht, hab mal ein Screen shot gemacht.
Mit Editor meint ihr doch den Editor womit ich die ganze Zeit meine Beiträge poste?
Oder gibt es was anderes.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2020)

Schalte mal hier den Editor auf die erweiterte Ansicht um: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

AHHHHHH,
ja jetzt klappt es. Klasse,  sogar mit Schriftfarbe und den ganzen krams, genau was mir gefehlt hat.


----------

